# A little story



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

Thomas was headed to Knapford station to pick up Annie and Claribel and take some passengers on a tour of Sodor when there was trouble up ahead! A recent rock slide had left boulders on the tracks knocking Thomas off the curve!










Thomas' driver called in to Victor and Victor sent Bill with the breakdown train to go rescue Thomas. Bill arrived at the scene and immediately began preparations to rescue Thomas.










Ropes were tied around Thomas and the powerful crane lifted him out of trouble and onto the waiting conflat.


















Off to go see Victor at the repair shed and get fixed up!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

However, unbeknownst to the work crew was that SP 4449 was heading their way. When 4449 rounded Dead Mans Curve, the brakeman immediately applied the binders. It stopped inches from Thomas. Both engineer Mr. Murphies and brakeman Mr. Law breathed a sigh of relief. No one new the stage was set for a ballet of death. The PTC system was down and the triple consist of diesels was unaware what was ahead. As they rounded Dead Mans Curve, it was too late. The brakeman did everything he could but the weight of the 100 car train of stack packs and pig flats was just too much. The metal to metal grinding was loud and the sparks could be seen for miles. It plowed into the back of the 4449 observation car and continued to turn the train into an accordion, shoving it over the 90' cliff into the Pacific Ocean. Luckily for the postal employee in the RPO, he was spared the plunge due to the new Kadee #5's. It hung precariously over the bank but Mr. Sux was okay. Unfortunately for the passengers of 4449, their time had come. The three survivors of 4449, Murphies, Law, Sux, lived to tell their story.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

Lol, so tragic! Thomas stories are always supposed to have happy endings.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Opps, forgot to tell you that Thomas was okay and was reunited with Percy. It turns out that the air bags in the 4449 were installed backwards and prevented any damaged to Thomas. Better?


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

Lmbo.:laugh:


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Ooooh! Thank the lord thomas is fine. What did sir topham hatt have to say about that one? :laugh:


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

alaska railroad said:


> Ooooh! Thank the lord thomas is fine. What did sir topham hatt have to say about that one? :laugh:



He scolded Thomas for causing confusion and delay and told Bill he was a very useful engine. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Since thomas has come up, I'd like to say I wish bachmann would come out with bash and dash. I will admit I like the thomas and friends show.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Wolferz said:


> He scolded Thomas for causing confusion and delay and told Bill he was a very useful engine. :smilie_daumenpos:


That's good hearted sir topham hatt for yah.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

alaska railroad said:


> Since thomas has come up, I'd like to say I wish bachmann would come out with bash and dash. I will admit I like the thomas and friends show.


I would love to see more of Thomas line introduced by Bachmann. Hornby has some good ones, but prices have been soaring on almost all the discontinued models.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Wolferz said:


> Thomas was headed to Knapford station to pick up Annie and Claribel and take some passengers on a tour of Sodor when there was trouble up ahead! A recent rock slide had left boulders on the tracks knocking Thomas off the curve!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:appl:


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

My kids grew up on Thomas. Great show. The early ones were actually modeled- new ones IMHO with the computer generated graphics? no thanks. 
My youngest Grandson watches the old ones from his dads kid days on VHS and loves them. 
George Carlin and Ringo were GREAT!!!


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

mjrfd99 said:


> My kids grew up on Thomas. Great show. The early ones were actually modeled- new ones IMHO with the computer generated graphics? no thanks.
> My youngest Grandson watches the old ones from his dads kid days on VHS and loves them.
> George Carlin and Ringo were GREAT!!!


I do prefer to modelled shows myself. My son loves Thomas and I have grown fond of it myself. Once our building is in place, one of the layouts we are building will be the Island of Sodor.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Great stuff!


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

It turns out that the NMRA had finished their investigation and found Thomas guilty of all three charges, fouling the main, failure to show proof of insurance and operating without a tender. The fine was hefty and poor Thomas was forced to sell his one stall engine house. He had just remodeled it with LED's and central AC/heat. It sold fast but he was now on the street. Percy heard about this and offered him a stall in her two seater as she had just evicted Henry because she said, "he is just too green". Thomas jumped at the chance.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Bwells said:


> It turns out that the NMRA had finished their investigation and found Thomas guilty of all three charges, fouling the main, failure to show proof of insurance and operating without a tender. The fine was hefty and poor Thomas was forced to sell his one stall engine house. He had just remodeled it with LED's and central AC/heat. It sold fast but he was now on the street. Percy heard about this and offered him a stall in her two seater as she had just evicted Henry because she said, "he is just too green". Thomas jumped at the chance.


 Bitter Thomas, another victim of "the man"


----------



## Christianwelch (Feb 7, 2017)

A nice story


----------

